# Link between IBS-D and birth control pills?



## lmegan

Does anyone know if there is a link between birth control pills and IBS-D? I have suffered with IBS-D for many years. About 6-7 months ago, I went off my birth control pills and the diarrhea decreased substantially. I think I had more problems with constipation than diarrhea. About 2 months ago I went back on birth control pills (orthotricyclin low) and Have had diarrhea and cramping daily. I am so frustrated! Just got back from a trip to Disney with my kids and I was sick everyday. I just wanted to see if any other women have noticed any link between the 2.


----------



## Lillett

I have heard that their is a link. I know that last year I was off it for about 6 weeks and had no D. But I also was on vacation and not working or going to school. My GI took me off it and I have not been on it for a year. It didn't seem to make a difference though. What has helped me is the calcium and that I have lowered my stress levels.


----------



## Kathleen M.

It goes both ways.Some people do much better on BCP some do worse. I don't think there is any set pattern, just how your body happens to interact with the hormones.After all even the natural hormones can cause both constipation and diarrhea. A lot of woman have GI symptoms around their period, but not all the same ones.K.


----------



## borfis86

i've been on the pill for 4 or 5 years and have only had IBS-D for a year... I asked my gastroenterologist if he thought I should come off it and he didn't think the two were related but a Chinese herbalist i've seen since has suggested I should. i really don't want to go off it though! It's just so convenient (the pill, not the diarrhea that is)!


----------



## Jo.1981

I was on the pill for years and never really noticed a difference. Though when my IBS got really bad in December I had to go on to the contraceptive injection becos when I was on my break the pain in my stomach was so bad and I was so miserable I had to do something. Things seem to be better on the injection.


----------



## catty2

Hi this is my first posting on here and I am so glad to find this site and be able to talk to people with the same problem without feeling like a freak.Yes I do beleive there is a connection btw The Pill and IBS-d...............I have IBS many years ago in my 20's when I was on the pill................I have recently gone back on the Pill in the last 2 years and my IBS has returned







.....the doctor said that apparently its the progesterone that triggers it. Its such a pain as the pill is so great but I am considering coming off it just to have a normal life again.Has anyone else expereineced this?


----------



## 16963

I've been wondering the same thing. If I remember correctly, my IBS started around the time I started BCP. I think I'm going to call my gyno tomorrow and see if they can find the exact date I was first prescribed BCP to see how it correlates with my IBS-D. I love love love BCP but I'd rather have some other kind of birth control than have IBS and be unable to get a date (where BCP is handy!)What kind of BCP are all of you on? I'm on Ortho Tri-Cyclen


----------



## catty2

Hi I am on Triadene......but have tried others all with the same effect..........Doctor said its defiantely down to the progestrone which is in all the BCP.....







((.............I originally went on it 2 years ago agian cos of my skin.....I was getting outbreaks of spots........so now I have lovely clear skin but IBS-d...................what a choice !!!!.........LOLOLOL............I am going to try the Calcium that Linda had been recommending on here......so fingers crossed.


----------



## Lynn1983

Is there a specific birth control method besides the injection that doesn't cause ibs symptoms? I am on YAZ and i get the same problems...help!


----------



## kmclendo

I just started taking Yaz this month and every single morning, I have severe diarrhea. I normally had diarrhea maybe like one time a week, but now it's everyday and I'm wondering if it's from the BCP. So I went on Google and there are many people reporting that they experienced diarrhea with Yaz. So I don't know whether I should try to wait to see if it goes away after I finish my first pack, or if I should just stop taking it and go back to my doctor.


----------

